# Lyme disease



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone know of any alternative treatments for Lyme disease and its associated signs and symptoms? I treated my dog last month for 20 - 30 days. Had a blood test done and her levels are still high enough to warrant another round of treatment for another 20 days. Are there herbs or supplements I should avoid adding to her food during treatment? Are there any particular foods that may be harmful or reduce the effectiveness of treatment? Any that would support or assist treatment? Has anyone successfully treated or eradicated Lyme solely w/ natural remedies? What formula or combinations made it happen? Thanks in advance for the comments and suggestions. Any suggestions are welcome. 

Oh, is curcumin/tumeric a safe herb for dogs? If so, what is an effective dose?


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

If you just finished the treatment, it is way to early to retest. Not a surprise that your dog would still be positive. Treatment is more of a pain right now because of the shortage of doxycycline. Did you get Amoxicillin or Minocycline? Drugs in the tetracycyline family tend to be more effective in my experience. Don't really know about any supplements that would be effective...really need to work on tick control.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Reading about the poor dog that already has Lyme disease, some related questions come to mind:

Isn't there a preventative inoculation for dogs ( don't think there is one for people yet?). Does anyone have any ideas or experience regarding the effectiveness of that?

Once a dog has had Lyme disease and recovered, does the dog have resistance, or would it suffer just as badly if bitten again by another tick who carried Lyme?

Ticks are big in my area, especially this year. Lyme is just starting to show up.
I'm also curious to know why doxycycline is in short supply? I know it is used as a prevention for malaria.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

"Just treated" as in two weeks prior to the last vet visit, so I don't expect to see that much "activity" in the results.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Reading about the poor dog that already has Lyme disease, some related questions come to mind:
> 
> Isn't there a preventative inoculation for dogs ( don't think there is one for people yet?). Does anyone have any ideas or experience regarding the effectiveness of that?
> 
> ...


Yes doxy is what she's been getting. It is possible for them to suffer just as badly w/ "old infection" as "new infection."

My understanding is that there is more than one type of Lyme disease. The vaccine is only effective against one type. Good luck w/ ur prevention measures. U will need it.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

30 days per treatment is the minimum recommended time for treatment with doxy. What dose were you using? 

I am naturally minded myself, but for treatment of Lyme it's western medicine for me and my critters. Having had it myself I know how debilitating it can be, and don't want to mess with something that MAY work.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

There's a listserv group--Tick-L. The Merck dosage is not enough and you get relapses that are more difficult to eradicate. You have to double the Merck dosage and you may need to do 6-8 weeks to totally knock it out. The herb Cat's Claw is good for Lymes and maintenance. I kept my bouv on it for a couple of years after an 8 week treatment following a relapse on the minimal treatment regimen. No relapses. Another form of Cat's Claw, I believe is Samento. Some feel it is even more effective. I think of it as a sort of whole body immune system thing so diet and other supplements are relevant.

T


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate the suggestions. @Terresita, the dosage range for her weight, from what I calculated was 205-300mg. Or somewhere thereabouts (wrote it dwn some time ago, but its not in front of me). Doxy is dosed in 100mg per pill. I was only issued 40 pills, so 20 days of tx. DVM Rx: 1 pill bid for a total of 200mg/day. I also believed I should try increasing the dose. In fact I asked the vet as I told him I'd just treated her for 30 days last month at the same dose. He said no, just administer as prescribed. I will consider doubling her dose this round. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Say I am not sure of the turmeric for Lyme but did want to play in. Both dogs who were given a dose of the spice (not the pills) at a recommended 1 tsp a day developed alkaline urine, the first dog resolved after removal of the turmeric and the second dog is now off and I will be testing again soon. I am looking for the reference that says it can make the urine alkaline but I think slightly acid would be better. It was pH=7.5 and the first dog who was on it longer had stryuvite crystals.

Notice possible issue with oxalates 
http://www.raysahelian.com/turmeric.html

It also thins the blood so with fish oil and other stuff going on....I just backed off.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Zakia, what is her dosage per kg? 10mg/kg is generally accepted.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

mel boschwitz said:


> Zakia, what is her dosage per kg? 10mg/kg is generally accepted.


Dog is 26kg, so approx. 265-300 is what I got from recommended dose range on pharmacy website.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You could buy some bird biotic (same stuff, doxycline hyclate, 100mg each pill) - I think the shortage is "over" but you may have to shop around to find someone with stock available.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Naw, but thanks. Vet hooked me up. No mention of shortage here. I'll remember for the future though. Thank u.


----------

